# Help needed!! MTB needs identifying (Full Story included)



## XxRobbiexX (11 Aug 2012)

Right, A couple of days ago I rescued a full sus MTB from ending up on the scrap heap. Not something I would normaly do, but it looked nice and just in need of a bit of TLC. I asked the bloke in the truck where it was heading, and he replied "to be crushed with the rest of this junk" so I asked where it came from, he replied "off some dodgy estate" so I asked kindly if he minded if I took it? He replied "dont give a f**k!"

So this is where I need you guys.

Question 1) How do I find out if it's stolen? It's not in great shape, but I'd be willing to get it back to it's rightful owner if I could.

Question 2) If it's not stolen, do you guys think with some details you could identify what bike it is? I'd like a little project and can throw a few £'s into it (if it's worth doing?!)

I can post pictures and I have a few details of the bike's parts which may narrow it down. I've never been into MTB's but I would like a cycle project.

Regards

Rob


----------



## lb81 (11 Aug 2012)

What are the details?

Pics?


----------



## XxRobbiexX (11 Aug 2012)

Pictues are on thier way!

The frame has been re sprayed (alarm bells!) and it's not a great spray, so no logos at all.

It has Heng Li Tong suspension in the middle (HLT-400)
Zoom Forks.
Shun crank set.
Shimano Tourney gearing.
Full Aliminum frame.

Think thats all I can offer at the moment!?


----------



## XxRobbiexX (11 Aug 2012)

Oh and the serial numbe is either L100100879 or L106100879


----------



## XxRobbiexX (11 Aug 2012)

The frame is kind of oval, if that helps narrow it down?


----------



## lb81 (11 Aug 2012)

Does it look like this?


----------



## XxRobbiexX (11 Aug 2012)




----------



## lb81 (11 Aug 2012)

Hmm I still say its a Raleigh with those tube shapes. Their 2012 range has tubing just like it.


----------



## XxRobbiexX (11 Aug 2012)

I've looked at 1000's of pictures and I'm still none the wiser!! Blooming mystery!!


----------



## lb81 (11 Aug 2012)

Yep. To be fair there are loads of different brands offering similar types of kit to this! 

I wouldn't be spending much on it though. I doubt it was more than £200 quids worth new so its probably only worth it if you have any old parts kicking about or can get some real cheap bits off ebay. Going to your LBS etc to get what you need will cost way more than its worth I am afraid...


----------



## XxRobbiexX (11 Aug 2012)

It looks like a nice frame that someone has bolted crap on to. I may just do it bit by bit and see how I get on. I'm not going to throw hundreds into it, but I think with a little TLC it could be a nice bike. The frame itself is really light, thats what made me think it may be a hidden gem. I'll keep looking, but if anyone can shed any light I'd be greatful.


----------



## Cubist (11 Aug 2012)

I hate to burst your bubble, but in terms of design it's a bit of a dog's breakfast. Double plant Zoom forks, and, sorry, that shock was meant to be there. The tube shapes look Trax or Apollo shape, poss old Saracen, and Tourney gearing harks back to budget late 90s stuff. The frame itself is neither XC nor Downhill, despite the double plant style forks. My guess is sports store type vintage. It shares fork manufacturer and gears with a Kobe I once got for my lad from JD Sport.


----------



## Crackle (11 Aug 2012)

Cubist said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but in terms of design it's a bit of a dog's breakfast. Double plant Zoom forks, and, sorry, that shock was meant to be there. The tube shapes look Trax or Apollo shape, poss old Saracen, and Tourney gearing harks back to budget late 90s stuff. The frame itself is neither XC nor Downhill, despite the double plant style forks. *My guess is sports store type vintage. It shares fork manufacturer and gears with a Kobe I once got for my lad from JD Sport.*


 
3 Hail Mary's and an Our Father.


----------



## XxRobbiexX (11 Aug 2012)

No bubble burst here, I know diddly about this kind of bike, and where it came from would suggest budget. I wont right it off just yet, I'll keep looking so I know what it could possibly be. Worst case it'll end up going the way it came, via a scrap metal truck!!


----------



## XxRobbiexX (11 Aug 2012)

The frame is a "Lamborghini Toro" Does that mean anything to anyone?


----------



## XxRobbiexX (11 Aug 2012)

The forks are a mod I believe?!


----------



## Cubist (12 Aug 2012)

Crackle said:


> 3 Hail Mary's and an Our Father.


For the money it was a great bike, with Tourney gears and mech disc brakes. He was 8 and loved it to bits. 


But yeah, I know what you mean.


----------



## festival (12 Aug 2012)

Nothing wrong with having a project, but surely you do that with something of value, heritage or sentimental reasons.
Sorry to be blunt but please waste no more time on this piece of junk.
Use your time and energy on another project.


----------



## 02GF74 (12 Aug 2012)

XxRobbiexX said:


> The frame is a "Lamborghini Toro" Does that mean anything to anyone?


 
lamborghini bikes are very low end and were sold by Tesco .... story is that a relation of the sports car manufacturer somehow used the name and then was sued by the company - if it works then ride it but be prepared to be unimpresed but not worth spending money on.


----------



## screenman (13 Aug 2012)

A new one with disc brakes would set you back £199


----------



## Magic (14 Aug 2012)

For nothing it's worth going to tip, getting a front wheel, whacking it on and flogging it for 50 quid to somebody looking fir a ride to work bike. If your wanting a project and for it to be decent your better off finding a decent bike from last 3 years and contacting the manufacturers or race teams and asking if you can buy a frame and then build to your spec and like, I did that, I tested bikes for Kona, all tested bikes get crushed because they can't sell them, I got a gorgeous stinky frame and built a bike slowly but to my taste, not a generic shop built bike. And building it yourself means you know the bike inside out, know each component and appreciate the hard work and investment in it, tat like this is never going to be a good ride but could be a quick £50


----------

